# amazing idea-crossbreeding question



## toker311 (Sep 4, 2007)

i had an amazing idea but i need help from an expert.  How do i crossbreed a marijuana seed with fruit? like a blueberry kind of thing.  I want to crossbreed a high potency marijuana seed with a lemon seed or with a guava fruit. PLEASE let me know


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 4, 2007)

lol

i think the laws of genetics make that impossible

it's like crossing a human with a horse...


----------



## toker311 (Sep 4, 2007)

****. i really wanted to do that. how do they do it with blueberry than?


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 4, 2007)

i'm no expert though, it's not a subject i've thought on

and how do they do what with blueberry?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 4, 2007)

> it's like crossing a human with a horse...



Haven't you ever heard of a centaur?  

You can't cross marijuana with anything but marijuana.

Blueberry 'flavor' (or blue color) is a characteristic (phenotype) of a strain. No blueberries were ever involved.

Some great reading can found here.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 4, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Haven't you ever heard of a centaur?
> 
> You can't cross marijuana with anything but marijuana.
> 
> Blueberry 'flavor' (or blue color) is a characteristic (phenotype) of a strain. No blueberries were ever involved.


 
Now why'd you have to go and say a thing like that? I've been hoping for years that I'd find a gum seed in my package of Bubblicious gum so I could breed it with some bagseed.

Was going to come up with a "Bag-o-lishious" strain............:doh:


----------



## toker311 (Sep 5, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Now why'd you have to go and say a thing like that? I've been hoping for years that I'd find a gum seed in my package of Bubblicious gum so I could breed it with some bagseed.
> 
> Was going to come up with a "Bag-o-lishious" strain............:doh:


 



hahahahhahaha thats the greatest idea ive ever heard.  but i think through gene splicing and **** it is possible because they bred a spider with a goat to get some special kind of milk, i saw a video on it in biology.  So if someone out there wants to do some gene splicing with weed and bubbilicious or a lemon let us know.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 5, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Haven't you ever heard of a centaur?
> 
> Y


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2007)

> they bred a spider with a goat to get some special kind of milk,


:hubba: ..a "milk that catches its own flies?"...:woohoo:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 6, 2007)

try grafting.. plants together..

and tell us how it turns out..  you never know until you try
Thats how they cross bread, other fruits..


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2007)

hmmm...I don't believe 'cross breeding' is accomplished by "grafting"...
Grafting simply attatches an alien branch to a plant. Cross breeding involves genetic combinations/manipulation.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 6, 2007)

You mean white rhino aint marijuana crossed with a rhino :ccc: First they told me there was no Santa, now this ...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 6, 2007)

But when grafting, can't the added branch take on some of the characteristics of the mother plant some times?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> You mean white rhino aint marijuana crossed with a rhino :ccc: First they told me there was no Santa, now this ...



Yep, turned out the tooth fairy was a scam too man along with the easter bunny. what a jip.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> You mean white rhino aint marijuana crossed with a rhino :ccc: .



don't know about all that but what about a jack-rabbit bred with an antelope.
the famous "jackalope"


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 6, 2007)

> they bred a spider with a goat to get some special kind of milk


This is classic stuff.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2007)

Tomato and Mary Jane are very closely link in genetics, can you imagine red fat round buds or maybe a tomato salad that gets you stoned lol


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 7, 2007)

^^mmmmmm..lol...


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 11, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Tomato and Mary Jane are very closely link in genetics, can you imagine red fat round buds or maybe a tomato salad that gets you stoned lol



if that were true i'd be a lot healthier from eating so many salads....


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

toker311 said:
			
		

> So if someone out there wants to do some gene splicing with weed and bubbilicious or a lemon let us know.


 
"Here is my grow room, 1000W MH lighting, fans, etc.  And here is my gene splicing lab, only cost me $40,000,000 and I get the added bonus of getting killer closeup pictures of the trichs from my electron microscope..."


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> the famous "jackalope"


 
That rabbit's dynamite!


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 15, 2007)

A most execellant question. 
  I am one of those folks that also loves to ask, "can it be done"?  Anyone stating that something cannot be changed, altered, or bred, is in my opinion
simply lacking in any type of a formal education.
  An instance of this is demostrated when someone states something that is not quite accurate. 
 Marijuana has succesfully been grafted onto a root stock of hops,(used in the fermintation of beer for flavoring). The downfall was that the resins could not cross. You guys might find this an interesting study.
  I have enjoyed the results of a cross between a quince and a peach, and I'm willing to wager that non of the wonderful folks here have even seen or heard of this being accomplished.
  We have 3 strains of marijuana, not the typical 2 that people are familiar with, (Sativa, Indica). Can anyone here mention the third one ?
  For those that are curious the type is called Ruderalis. _(Ruderalis is described as a near-wild or feral sub-species of cannabis. All the sub-species, sativa, indica and ruderalis, readily interbreed. Ruderalis is characterized by autoflowering--it produces flowers along the stems and branches based on life cycle rather than light regimen. Ruderalis is found along the northern plateaus of Russia and the countries to its east.)
__Some interesting breeding is done with this species. _I believe that someone somewhere sooner or later will cross some of the barriers that we have encountered, but it will be someone who doesn't believe in the can't be done scenario. IMHO
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Hick (Sep 15, 2007)

"Ruderallis isn't new to me..nor for a great many of the members here. 
_"Ruderallis"..roughly translates to "by the side of the road.." HEMP".._

  Ever see a _TRUE_ quarterhorse..??


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Hick,
  You have faithfully restored me into the land of reality, and shown me that there are those that do get an education. I always thought that this place was happening, Now I'm sure of it. 
 A true quarter horse ? No . Where on earth did you find that animated gif. ?LMAO
  But there are some interesting combo's like the jackalope, Ha-Ha  How about
1. TurtleDove
2. Sheepdog
3. Bullfrog
4. Deermouse
5. Koalabear

 Of coarse there are the real, and rare combo's  like the Liger, Tigler,  Tigons, and  Leopons . But were getting into the wierd zone again.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mutt (Sep 15, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> For those that are curious the type is called Ruderalis. _(Ruderalis is described as a near-wild or feral sub-species of cannabis. All the sub-species, sativa, indica and ruderalis, readily interbreed. Ruderalis is characterized by autoflowering--it produces flowers along the stems and branches based on life cycle rather than light regimen. Ruderalis is found along the northern plateaus of Russia and the countries to its east.)
> __*Some interesting breeding is done with this species.* _I believe that someone somewhere sooner or later will cross some of the barriers that we have encountered, but it will be someone who doesn't believe in the can't be done scenario. IMHO
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



Yep the grow journals are jam packed with one rederalis that comes to mind.
"LowRyder" 
That is one freaky horse there Hick.:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2007)

..a "Black 'n Decker" pecker...??


----------



## Mutt (Sep 16, 2007)

Now that is an efficient woodpecker 
That beak mod cost him 10 lbs of grubs 5 lbs of ants at the local plastic beak surgeon. But will save a ton on asprin.


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 21, 2007)

The black and Decker Pecker is just too funny, even moms laughed over that one.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 21, 2007)

i jus got my bubbilicious seed the other day, ima grow it and cross it with a rose, instead of thorns  buds will grow, or cross it with a sunflower,get 1 huge round bud, keep the males away dont want no seeds.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 17, 2007)

crafting doesnt mix genetics my uncle has a orange/lemon tree he crafted but it grows oranges and lemons.the lemons are sour the oranges are sweet,if any of this was possible it would have been done.were human!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 17, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> i jus got my bubbilicious seed the other day, ima grow it and cross it with a rose, instead of thorns buds will grow, or cross it with a sunflower,get 1 huge round bud, keep the males away dont want no seeds.


 
Have you any idea as to wether or not they can be grown outside?

I've got a few beans and was also wondering, how many days they are in flower? 

_Maybe tarped they could be out!_

_???_


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL that waz a joke Oscar. But as far as the bubblicious im sure that would make a good outside atrain. It's not to branchy. Cross it with a rose bush. that would be fun, but i think ill have to wait till next year so i can get some clones from it then experment with it. i doubt if it will work but ims see what i can come up with.


----------



## simo123 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Oi leave Toker311 alone there is such thing as a Spider-Goat see  *


----------



## youngbud (Oct 22, 2007)

I was watching a show the other day, don't remember what show it was but they were grafting with various fruits to get these wierd fruit combinations.  After all that's how the pink grapefruit we know and love was created.  I'm not sure entirely how it works and I don't think you could ever get a true blueberry-mj cross with anything short of gene splicing; but, if you were to graft a stem onto a blueberry bush, I'd assume the process would be similar to cloning, you might be able to get a bud with blueberry qualities, but results can't be guaranteed and if you tried to clone that and you didn't graft it onto  some blueberries it would grow just like normal bud because it doesn't change the genetics.  The best way to go about it, since the blueberry is the sink of a blueberry bush and the buds are the sink on mj, would be to pick off all of the blueberries on the bush so the sugars and whatnot in a blueberry have nowhere else to go but into your buds.  I'm no horticulture expert but from what I know it seems highly unlikely to work, but I'd love to see pics and a grow journal from that expirement if anyone is ever willing to do it.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 25, 2007)

Grafting does not cause characteristics of the stalk to become characteristics (phenotypes) of the branch.  It's pretty simple if you read a little on the subject.  Gene splicing is one of two possible ways to get a "cross" of two different types of plants (not strains of the same plant, but different types of plants)

The other way to do this, (although you can't try for something specific, you just get what you get) is mutation.  Blueberry was developed by taking a mj plant that had the qualities it has and breeding for those qualities.

Much like a fish born with a huge tail fin (because of a random mutation) is able to swim away from predators faster, and therefore live longer and reproduce more fish with huge tail fins.  Eventually all fish have huge tail fins.  

Think of mj breeding just like Darwin's "survival of the fittest", except WE decide what is "fit", i.e. a blueberry taste is a huge tail fin.

But the original post of this thread is a great idea, and one I propose pursuing through purposeful mutations.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I know that ripley's has a monkey and fish thing but if you want me to gene splice then I will. Hold on I'll be right back with your Lemon. Now you said you wanted your lemon to have AIDS? So... lemon-AIDS? BRB....


----------



## Grannie420 (Oct 28, 2007)

Lol


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw the goat and spider genetic alteration

that is truly amazing.

the strongest material.......our next kevlar.  they want to develop it for the military for suits and yes, its coming from the GOAT, not the spider.  Its a byproduct thats being refined out of the milk!


awesome.....but scary.   Terminator seeds sold by Monsanto!  I can't believe the people allowed this one.....check it out.  there may be a time in the future were farmers will not be able to farm with "natural" corn seed.  they will be dependent on corporations to buy their seed from.....all because people allowed corporations to patent life.  

genetically altered foods are frightening.  not jsut because of what your eating, and how they have to sicken the cells with viruses during the process, but also because of the unkown future crosses that come from what we've done.

There are now patents on genetically altered cows and PIGS.  pretty soon a lot of products on shelves in the US will be un-natural


----------



## abc123 (Nov 14, 2007)

allgrownup - why be afraid of what nature has done on her own for years simply because man starts telling her to do it when we want her to?

do you think that humans always looked the way we look now?

and farmers do not grow from natural seed now.  they buy their seed from huge corporations that genetically engineer the seeds.  how do you think a corn field has plants that are all the same height?

and if you eat salads, i hope you don't mind eating CLONED plants.  most lettuce in the world is cloned.


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 28, 2008)

Genetically grown corn is illegal in the united states for the simple fact if it spread it could devistate corn crops around the globe


----------



## abc123 (Mar 28, 2008)

no offense, but that statement is obsurd!

Monsanto has made billions off genetically modified corn seeds for years.   Are you saying that Monsanto is breaking the law by selling genetically modified corn seed?

I drive past cornfields every day, and Mother Nature doesn't make fields of corn that are uniform height, Monsanto does (and other companies whos' names escape me right now)


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2008)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Genetically grown corn is illegal in the united states for the simple fact if it spread it could devistate corn crops around the globe


.."genetically grown"..? I'm not sure what that means..
  BUT, I do know that Monsanto is probably the  biggest threats to seeds and the farming industry. 


> The United States Government has been financing research on a genetic engineering technology which, when commercialized, will give its owners the power to control the food seed of entire nations or regions. The Government has been working quietly on this technology since 1983. Now, the little-known company that has been working in this genetic research with the Governments US Department of Agriculture-- Delta & Pine Land-- is about to become part of the worlds largest supplier of patented genetically-modified seeds (GMO), Monsanto Corporation of St. Louis, Missouri.
> Relations between Monsanto, Delta & Pine Land and the USDA, on closer scrutiny, show the deep and dark side of the much-heralded genetic revolution in agriculture. It proves deep-held suspicions that the Gene Revolution is not about solving the world hunger problem as its advocates claim. Its about handing over control of the seeds for mankinds basic food supplyrice, corn, soybeans, wheat, even fruit, vegetables and cottonto privately owned corporations. Once the seeds and their use are patented and controlled by one or several private agribusiness multinationals, it will be they who can decide whether or not a particular customerlets say for argument, China or Brazil or India or Japanwhether they will or wont get the patented seeds from Monsanto, or from one of its licensee GMO partners like Bayer Crop Sciences, Syngenta or DuPonts Pioneer Hi-Bred International.
> 
> The advent of commercial GMO seeds in the early 1990s allowed companies like Monsanto, DuPont or Dow Chemicals to go from supplying agriculture chemical herbicides like Roundup, to patenting genetically altered seeds for basic farm crops like corn, rice, soybeans or wheat. For almost a quarter century, since 1983, the US Government has quietly been working to perfect a genetically engineered technique whereby farmers would be forced to turn to their seed supplier each harvest to get new seeds. The seeds would only produce one harvest. After that the seeds from that harvest would commit suicide and be unusable.


 .. from hXXp://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=viewArticle&code=ENG20060827&articleId=3082



> - FRANCE REQUIRES LABELING TO MARKET GENETICALLY ALTERED CORN
> IMPORTS
> - SWISS GROCERS TO LABEL GENETICALLY ENGINEERED FOOD SHELVES
> - UK SUPERMARKETS BAN UNLABELLED GENETICALLY ENGINEERED FOODS
> ...


 .. from a source about 10 years old.. hXXp://144.16.65.194/hpg/envis/doc97html/biod7ipr512.html



> * French Court Says Ban on Gene-Altered Corn Seed Will Remain, Pending Study*
> 
> March 20, 2008
> 
> ...


.. hXXp://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/20/business/worldbusiness/20gmo.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 29, 2008)

Hay King  I just Google that word Ruderalis  and this is what I came up with http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3033.html  and I like the part at the bottom that says,


*Buyer beware

*There are still many commercially offered Ruderalis hybrid strains that are very low quality and should barely be classed as drug varieties. At the same time, the finest Canadian outdoor pot to have crossed my path so far was from _Mighty Mite_ derived lines that were harvested in July and August. 

"The future seems clear for Ruderalis/marijuana hybrids. As many governments ease up on antiquated cannabis laws, more and more people will take up growing. A couple of auto-flowers on the back deck will likely fit the lifestyle of many more folks than would an indoor grow room. "

Demand for stabilized, auto-flowering hybrids of high drug value, in combination with saner drug laws, will pressure marijuana breeders to move forward on bringing these to fruition. 

Until then, the ability to have marijuana crops maturing at any time of the growing season should wreak havoc on CAMP style police tactics that have been accustomed to only searching for plants one or two months of the year. This, if for no other reason, seems ample enough to plant some auto-flowerers today!


----------



## abc123 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hick - I think this is going off topic, but I feel compelled to reply to your opinion about Monsanto.  In the first URL you offered, this was a line from the article...

"_Control of Plant Gene _Expression,_ is to prevent farmers who once get trapped into buying transgenic or GMO seeds from a company such as Monsanto or Syngenta, from brown bagging or being able to break free of control of their future crops by Monsanto and friends."

"Trapped into buying" ?  That's like saying I was "Trapped" into ordering seeds from Nirvana.  It's a choice.

If "poor" farmers in China WANT to buy seeds from Monsanto that produce consistent, high yield, disease and bug resistant crops, they CAN.  But they don't have to.

If I WANT to buy seeds from Nirvana, I CAN.  But I can also CHOOSE to use bagseed, or clones from a friend, etc.

Damning Monsanto for protecting their research and development investment is like damning Microsoft for requiring a serial number to install Windows on your computer.  They paid to develop it, and they don't HAVE to give it away for free.

I respect your expertise shown throughout this forum time after time, but this opinion i felt needed an oposing view.

Happy Growing!


----------



## godtea (Mar 29, 2008)

The real threat is that a copyrighted gene sequence is owned by the holder of the patent.
 If you buy seed from them ,planted it in your field and it pollenated my crop. The resultant seed, bearing the copyrighted gene sequence, is owned by the holder of the copyright. 
 If I keep a portion of my crop for seed and use it next season I could get sued for the "patent infringement"


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 29, 2008)

That sounds terrible. What's the world coming to ? There's even a US company selling off lots on the moon. The Bushes own a good chunk of it. What next ? :holysheep:


----------



## abc123 (Mar 29, 2008)

godtea, Although I am not a lawyer, I do know a great deal about custody laws, and your post reminds me of grandparents' rights.  When a couple has a kid and divorces, often the grandparents get involved and ask for time with the grandkids.  It has been argued and settled (in most states) that grandparents do not have any rights to a grandchild.  Why am I talking about this?  Because Monsanto would be the grandparents in this example.  I'm sure unsrupulous lawyers would love to sue on behalf of the Monsantos of the world in the chance that they win and would never have to work again (because of the windfall results of a win).  But that doesn't mean they will win, and a lawsuit would have to occur before we all know how that would turn out.

Let's hope it never does, and famers and seed companies can continue to coexist amicably.

Runbyhemp - If you really believe that the Bushes own a big part of the moon, I've got a bridge in New York I'd like to sell you.


----------



## godtea (Mar 29, 2008)

We aren't talking people we're talking property .
You can't own a person , but you can own a copyright on something you developed (ie. implanted gene strains).
 It's like downloading music. The intellectual property is owned by someone and you have no right to take it without permision.
 Read the latest Crighton Book if you want a monster to ponder .
He takes the whole concept of patented genes into the human genome .
 1984 came and went and nobody noticed .
 That's exactly what Orwell predicted .


----------



## abc123 (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, you can own a person, until they are emancipated or achieve the age of majority for your state.  Children are treated as possessions of their parents under the law.  But, that is a whole other discussion for a whole other forum.  

Your music metaphor also fails the sniff test because when you buy music, or other intellectual property, you have the right to copy, use, and reverse engineer it to your heart's content, as long as you don't sell it for your own gain.  So, take a communist or socialist nation like China, who would buy the first year's seeds from Monsanto, and then plant seeds from that crop, to distribute to it's people (but not sell).  Would that be a violation of the doomsday genetic copyright scenario you theorize?

I think what this whole discussion boils down to, is each person's theories on who owns what is created.  Every person has the right to attempt to create a perfect strain of corn, wheat, etc - this is undeniable.  Now when that perfect strain is created, and a terminator is engineered into that strain to protect and profit from the creator's efforts, is that person a 

1. capitalist who took a risk to create something that may not have been possible, thereby risking his/her and his/her family's financial wellbeing, but in the end profiting from his/her hard work.

or

2. a monster who's whole intentions were to achieve a stranglehold on the world's food supply.

?

Answer that question and I'll tell you how you'll vote in November. :hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

i got a few bridges for sale if anyone is interested......


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2008)

abc.. "off topic" it is, but we can still venture there, if it interferes with the origonal post/posters thread, and he so wishes, I can gather up "our" conversation and move it.



> For almost a quarter century, since 1983, the US Government has quietly been working to perfect a genetically engineered technique whereby farmers would be forced to turn to their seed supplier each harvest to get new seeds. The seeds would only produce one harvest. After that the seeds from that harvest would commit &#8216;suicide&#8217; and be unusable.


  There lies a good portion of my concerns. Not in the 'improvements' made by their genetic manipulations, but the probability that their interests lie deeper than that.  Like in establishing a monopoly on the seed market. 


> It proves deep-held suspicions that the Gene Revolution is not about &#8216;solving the world hunger problem&#8217; as its advocates claim. It&#8217;s about handing over control of the seeds for mankind&#8217;s basic food supply&#8212;rice, corn, soybeans, wheat, even fruit, vegetables and cotton&#8212;to privately owned corporations. Once the seeds and their use are patented and controlled by one or several private agribusiness multinationals, it will be they who can decide whether or not a particular customer&#8212;let&#8217;s say for argument, China or Brazil or India or Japan&#8212;whether they will or won&#8217;t get the patented seeds from Monsanto, or from one of its licensee GMO partners like Bayer Crop Sciences, Syngenta or DuPont&#8217;s Pioneer Hi-Bred International.





> Damning Monsanto for protecting their research and development investment is like damning Microsoft for requiring a serial number to install Windows on your computer. They paid to develop it, and they don't HAVE to give it away for free.


  I have an even lesser "opinion" of Bill Gates/MS, sorry. 
  "I" will NEVER purchase another MS product, if I don't absolutely have to. $200+ for an OS, that doesn't even work.. (at least Monsantos seeds do grow.. )... 
Who paid to develop Linux or MAC?.. MAC, I'm not familiarwith, but Linux, I am. TOTALLY free!.. every program, software, upgrade, tech support.. and "IT WORKS"..and works well.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2008)

uh-oh... while I was composing.. you were posting.
 Now you're gonna tell me how I'm gonna vote.. 
think it will be democrat?..

(We're treading in dangerous water here, now )
EDIT:
I doubt Monsantos... uhmmm, "financial well being" was ever in jepordy


----------



## abc123 (Mar 29, 2008)

While I am a Microsfot user, I share some of your concerns with their products.  Allthough you have to admit, the world would be a different place without Mr. Gates contributions. (Whether he has profited from them or not)

I agree that Linus created a great thing, and from my experience with programming, free has almost always been better (php, mysql, apache) but that is not because there is no one profiting from those products.  It is (in my opinion) because they are usually open source.  Most software users don't care how it works, only that it does what they want.  It is the curious people that open it up (when it's open source) and see how it works, and see if there is a better way in the HOW, instead of ONLY focusing on the WHAT that it does.  It is those curious people that make software, seeds, and the world a better place.

I look at Monsanto differently because their product could solve worl hunger, and they are choosing to profit rather than be open source, so on that issue I think we probably agree.  But if someone feels that Monsanto is obligated to divulge their trade secrets or stop developing a terminator for the greater good, I strongly disagree, and remind people that I doubt Monsanto went into the business to solve wold hunger, and that is their right.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2008)

Whewwww! I'm gld you didn't "give a go" at my november candidate..  hee hee..
  I agree, wihout the "developers" that look/think outside of the box, stretch variables bbeyond what is thought possible and willing to take 'risks'. Without them, we would probably live in a pretty dull world . We'd all be running on "Potato" (or is it Potatoe)  pc's, developed and distibuted by Al Gore.. . We'd still be growing "maze" and wild oats.(though sewing _wild oats_ can be interesting) it probably isn't going to feed the world. .
  I don't have anything agaiinst a man makeing profit.
  I feel compelled to include a recent email that I recieved..


> At a recent computer expo , Bill Gates reportedly compared the computer
> industry with the auto industry and stated,
> 'If GM had kept up with technology like the computer industry has, we would
> all be driving $25.00 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon.'
> ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

Lol ^


----------



## abc123 (Mar 29, 2008)

Great points by GM!  I'm glad we were able to have a civilized debate, and that is precisely why I didn't guess how you'd vote in November 

I'm gonna go play kickball with my kids now.  I appreciate the intellect displayed in this thread.  Who'd of thunk that a bunch of Marijuana proponents could discuss things normally reserved for the 'Highly educated'

Later all...


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2008)

enjoy the kickball..  
and thanks for the 'input'..


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 1, 2008)

you have a bull.....and it gets horny.....and breaks down your fence and trespasses onto my property.....and impregnates my cows.....

you are liable for damages under penalty of the law.


Now lets say you are a farmer who cant grow a decent crop or tortured your soil.  so you resort to buying seed from a GIANT corporation, backed by a loyal handshake from a person who came from a revolving back door. 

they sell you seed at a superior discount and tout higher yields.  now trillions of particles of flower love have rained down and impregnated my specialty crop of a pure strain of corn.  Its a pure crop that's been grown over and over for generations...perfected from a seed tradition born out of mexico.

it is the apiphamy of what nature has to offer in corn and is sold for a premium at restaurants and specialty stores.

and now...next year i may be out of business.  my crop polluted with a toxin never known in the natural world before.  like an epidemic it is infecting hundreds of th000usands of acres nationwide.  I did not ask for my crop to become polluted with a genetic alteration containing a suicide gene.  You have trespassed my property.  i can not collect enuf seed to replant next years crop let alone think about profit.  you have killed my ability to support my family, you have killed my passion, you have crushed my spirit.

why...because you.....the farmer next door trying to collect a governtment subsdity for growing a commodity in an oversaturated market at the taxpayer expense cant grow a half ways decent crop....these farmers have to make up for it with money...the easy way.....he'll trade the health of society for a couple thousand bucks.  pittiful. 

and now on top of my lively hood and financial security at risk...you have the ballz to sue me, for violating your patent writes????

i would invite you in neighbor.....for a cool cup of tea and a pistol whip.

what ever happened to growing to share?  growing to provide? whats so wrong with that?


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 5, 2008)

try asking those goverment freaky scientists with their genetic altering on the molecular level( as in the glow in the dark bunnies) or the goats milk that contains spider web proteins.


----------



## edward (Jul 8, 2008)

drop the pipe and step away from your computer     thats to much   but  fun   thanks ed


----------



## karmacat (Jul 8, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Yep, turned out the tooth fairy was a scam too man along with the easter bunny. what a jip.



Then who left that dollar under my pillow last night.:hubba::hubba:


----------



## Hick (Jul 8, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Then who left that dollar under my pillow last night.:hubba::hubba:


Hmmmm a "John" ???   j/k j/k j/k  don't shoot..


----------



## abby475 (Sep 12, 2008)

that would taste good


----------

